# Kudos To LL Bean



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

I bought a couple of $59 ultralight spin rods two years ago for me and my son from these guys and _*I*_ managed to snap the tip on one of mine (don't ask). I looked up the order number in my order history and sent them a note about replacement. They wanted me to send them the butt end to make sure the new tip would fit properly. I felt this was unnecessary, so I suggested they just send the tip and if there was any problem I would send both sections to them for a proper fit.

Four days later the tip shows up and it fits perfectly. Kudos to Bean; no hassle and it didn't cost me a cent.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2017)

Blue Zone said:


> I bought a couple of $59 ultralight spin rods two years ago for me and my son from these guys and _*I*_ managed to snap the tip on one of mine (don't ask). I looked up the order number in my order history and sent them a note about replacement. They wanted me to send them the butt end to make sure the new tip would fit properly. I felt this was unnecessary, so I suggested they just send the tip and if there was any problem I would send both sections to them for a proper fit.
> 
> Four days later the tip shows up and it fits perfectly. Kudos to Bean; no hassle and it didn't cost me a cent.


BZ, As much as we like to bash the "big boxes" or mail orders, it's good to hear that some still revere great customer service.


----------

